

OpenStack turns 1. What’s next? - cloudkick
http://gigaom.com/cloud/openstack-turns-1-whats-next/

======
someone13
One thing that I'd really like is to hear from someone who's actually set up
and used OpenStack. I haven't heard anything about it - good or otherwise.

